# can i feed ONLY live guppys?????????



## bkrdoug (Feb 9, 2013)

I have a 5-6inch flowerhorn chichlid. (looks like a butterbelly sunfish!!!)-------had him 2 weeks---the fish store where i bought him had him 2 months and fed him live guppys---------i did the same and he was a happy fish!!!-------they were feeding a dozen guppys once a week----i was doinh 6-7 twice a week-----HAPPY_HAPPY!!!!------------THEN when he was ready for a feeding, a "CHICHLID EXPERT " said feed him ony pellets (chichlid gold)------he tryed one and spit it out 3 times then tryed chewing it (lots of debris coming out under mouth)---spit it out and for last 3 days he eats nothing. i have tryed every way to entice him!! FORGET IT!!!!!!------unless someone comes up with magical solution, tomorrow i feed him live guppys thanks DOUG [email protected] I would appreciate some help---send info direct to my email addy. thx doug


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Feeding live food is a good way to introduce diseases to your flowerhorn. It is quite common for feeder fish to have parasites or other diseases, and they aren't really a complete diet anyway.

It might take time for this fish to decide to eat other foods, so you are going to need patience. It is not going to starve if it doesn't eat for two weeks, or even four weeks for that matter. Don't feed it anything for at least three days, then try the pellets again. If it doesn't eat them right away, take the pellets out try again three days later. It might seem harsh, but it is best for your fish.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

fogelhund is correct on all points. i would just like to add that u want to be sure to feed either fresh veggies or spirulina on a regular basis because flowerhorns are Prone to intestinal problems. i'm sure the pellet u have prob has spirulina in it, most do. i go above and beyond with veggies.


----------



## bkrdoug (Feb 9, 2013)

what specifically are we talking about in the "veggie" line??


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i feed zuchini, lettuce, baked seaweed. the seaweed is just bought at grocery store the kind u use to wrap sushi in. also do peas just remove the shell.


----------



## mstreech (Dec 6, 2012)

Agree 100% I feed mine a high quality pellet as the base of the diet and one algae pellet a day for some extra spirulina and vegetable matter with occasional peas for a good dose of fiber. Minnow species carry a chemical in them that creates certain vitamin defficiencies when fed too often and as fogelhund said introduce diseases and parasites to your tank. They seem to prefer nightcrawlers as an occasional live treat I found and are more nutrient rich and make there red colors pop a bit more. Just my two cents. Good luck.


----------

